# Attention New Yorkers:



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Calling all from buffalo to syracuse. Keep an eye out for the weather. I was watching the other day and there is a christmas night?tuesday storm on its way from the middle of nowhere. One local channel as reporting shovelable/plowable snow will fall. Lets hope all goes well and keep those eyes on the sky!!


Mark:bluebounc


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

They still don't know. It all depends on the path.

Join our meet.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=40905


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

good point.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

We can all still sit in front of our computers with a hopeful look on our faces.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

whats the latest guys.. sounds like we could get it good .. who knows?? let me know guys!!!


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Accu weather*

I was just reading the accu weather site and it say it's forming and moving to thru Miss to tenn and up the carolina mountains W/Snow headed north!! So you guy might be in for something. was reading another accu waether story calling for this back on the 22 of Dec.HMMMMMMMM wonder if they are on the level and forcasting ahead of everyone else !! And I've been critisizing them for not answering my emails..

Ray Grimes


----------

